

FB stock down to $27 dollars - felipemnoa
http://www.google.com/finance?client=ob&q=NASDAQ:FB?

======
curtin
I don't see any point on putting FB's stock value on HN everyday.

~~~
vibragiel
Yeah, as if it mattered. It's like checking today's weather to decide whether
climatic change is true or not.

------
eggbrain
It's getting to the point where we might as well just implement a feed of
Facebook's stock price at the top of every HN page.

